
Ask HN: Where to start to get back into philosophy? - Grimm1
Throughout highschool I had read many of the Greeks in my personal time and then in college, I had been introduced to a mix: Descartes, Kant, Hume, Locke, Spinoza, Nietzsche, Camus and lightly Chomsky plus a smattering across various schools of thought in certain classes whom I honestly don&#x27;t remember. It&#x27;s now been about 6 years and I feel like I often run into discussions online where people have a wealth of knowledge from certain authors and it makes me feel ill-equipped to engage.<p>What are some reccomendations to both round out my knowledge and also move the needle forward?
======
adolforismos
I recommend to choose a field of current themes and look for the philosophical
approach. For example, science, language, art, neuroscience... a field you
already know something about and you like.

If you read short essays, one author/philosopher takes you to another
author/philosopher, and so on.

Remember, the most important element in philosophy is the concepts.

Check this [https://aeon.co/philosophy](https://aeon.co/philosophy)

I hope this helps.

------
badRNG
Philosophize This! Is an excellent podcast that is worth checking out for
those new or looking for a place to jump in. Highly recommend starting at some
of the phenomenology episodes and follow it through.

~~~
Grimm1
I will check this out, thank you!

------
zeporro
Peter Sloterdijk

~~~
zeporro
Gianni Vattimo Richard Rorty

~~~
Grimm1
Thank you!

